# Too Spoiled?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha... my kids 2 Guinea Pigs are just rotten. I get up at 6:30am to get the kids up for school, and I pass them, and say 'Good Morning Girls," and they squeal with excitement - it's the funniest thing :laugh: They know once I wake the kids up I'll get them something to eat.

They have a bowl that we fill up - usually 2 veggies & lettuce - roma tomatoes, celery, parsley, kale, cilantro, green bell pepper or carrots/carrot leaves. Usually it's more than they can eat lol

They get hay 2x a day, and misc. small veggie during the early afternoon, and maybe again around dinner time. We try to fill their bowl with veggies & lettuce before my youngest goes to bed.

But they literately squeal now about every 2 hours lol. I fed them hay about 10:15am, and by 1pm they were squealing at me. The stinkers have their pellets and I make sure they are clean & free of bedding. 

Do I really need to feed them so often? I feel so bad if I don't. One is chunky, the other IMO has really good/healthy weight. 

They are eating me out of the fridge, which I don't mind :laugh: But I kinda feel like they need to be eating more of their pellets. I know they didn't get veggies this often at their previous home. Rotten....stinkers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You shouldn't have to feed that often. I fed twice a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, 2x a day here as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. They are just spoiled rotten and used to getting something every time they squeal at us lol. I'm starting to cut them back on how often they are fed. Silly girls are just so rotten. It doesn't help that they've chewed up pretty much all of their toys! Hoping to stop by the pet store tomorrow and see if they have any fun toys, I know grocery stores/Walmart/Kmart & TSC don't have much 

We had some fun with them tonight, trying to get chunky monkey, miss Pistachio to move haha... Peanut <white piggy> is a riot, she's always all over the place! We enjoy these girls so much. I hadn't gotten to spend much time with them lately with staying so busy with goats/new babies, so we made up for it this evening and had them out for quite a while.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

well that ceratinly made my night:laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL glad you enjoyed it! We had sooo much fun! It was funny watching Peanut chasing after the car. We'd get it close to Pistachio and she'd grab the car, pull it to her so she could grab something out of it without it taking off! Amazing how much fun a little 'My Little Pony' remote control car can be! That's okay, tonight we might have to set up the My Little Pony train, haha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love guinea pigs. They are just the cutest!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are a lot of fun that's for sure  The only thing I don't like is... It's hard to find things for them at the stores! Most of the stores around here are ridiculously expensive! I don't go to Walmart very often, but I like to get their bedding & hay there, and it seems like the Walmart I always am closest to never has it in stock! Very frustrating  We buy their pellets at our feed store by the lb. which is great. But also, it's hard to find toys as well. I did go to Pet Supermarket the other day looking, but OMG they were absolutely expensive, about $1-5 more than another pet store I've stopped in.
We clean their cage every 3-4 days so it doesn't get stinky, and naturally today is cage cleaning day and we are out of bedding since Walmart didn't have it. Looks like a trip to TSC is in order...


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

It's fine if they eat lots of veggies and not a ton of pellets, just make sure that they've got plenty of hay and fresh water. That's what I do with my two piggies.
Sounds like you're taking awsome care of them!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup - substituting attention instead of food all but two times a day, and rearranging their habitat to keep life interesting ... They are likely hollering from boredom, not because they are hungry!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so enjoyed that video Candice ! They are a riot ! That remote control car had me cracking up with the sound effects too , lol.. That was a great idea to put their lettuce in there ! It really made my night too 

They are a lot of fun those critters , makes me miss mine. You can use the same soft woods and make your own little toys. I know they go through so many and it can get ridiculously expensive replacing them. If you want bigger toys that take longer you can try certain parrot toys too. I would stay with the softer woods though , just to be certain its not poisonous to pigs which i doubt , but keep it mind anyway. 
Don't buy anything made in China , JMHO. They are surely toxic and dangerous.

I would lessen their pellets as long as they are getting the vegetables. The pellets are what puts on the weight. They do need them , but not as much if your offering them fresh foods. Try do this before changing their feeding schedule , just to see if it works for them . My pigs would squeal every time they herd the fridge or the sound the baggies make that their veggies would be in , lol..
They are such pleasant animals , very affectionate too. Are you cutting their nails ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't bought piggie pellets in well over a year but, I swear they eat their weight in hay and alfalfa everyday, plus all the veggies/fruits/weeds they get. One of DH's pigs can count to 3. He feeds 3 vitamin C treats to each pig every night. Ginger takes them and as soon as she has the third she's off to eat her salad :lol:


----------

